# Getting Someones Phone Number



## InfoSeeker (3 Feb 2005)

I am living in Cork and am looking for the phone number of someone whose name and address I have in Dublin but I do not have access to an eircom Dublin Phonebook. I was wondering if there was a way to access this information without having to use directory enquiries?


----------



## ajapale (3 Feb 2005)

[broken link removed]

I use this and find it useful. I find the county by county searching a bit irritating though.

ajapale


----------



## legend99 (3 Feb 2005)

*..*



Eircom themselves offer an online White Pages search...


----------



## N0elC (3 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

Have you tried People Finder, or ?

With 192.com, you can either pay for searches or do a short survey to get some free credits. Its pretty good, I find.


----------



## Leatherarse (4 Feb 2005)

*Re: ..*

Infoseeker, try


----------



## sunrock (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: ..*

If one knows the phone no. can one find who  has that number?
don`t want to ring


----------



## DavyJones (12 Mar 2009)

Try and Google it?


----------



## mathepac (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: ..*



sunrock said:


> If one knows the phone no. can one find who  has that number?...


This is what used to be known as a "reverse directory" and AFAIK they are illegal.


----------



## woodbine (12 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Try and Google it?


 

this is what i usually do if it's a business.


----------



## DavyJones (12 Mar 2009)

I just googled my mobile number, and found myself


----------



## Ancutza (12 Mar 2009)

Freaky!!  Just Googled my own and found myself too!


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Mar 2009)

That'd be the new "Google Zen" feature, then?


----------



## Caveat (12 Mar 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> That'd be the new "Google Zen" feature, then?


 


Might put a lot of life coaches or counsellors out of business!


----------



## Chocks away (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: ..*



mathepac said:


> This is what used to be known as a "reverse directory" and AFAIK they are illegal.


Heavily advertised in Canada - at a cost.


----------



## Chocks away (12 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I just googled my mobile number, and found myself


 Far cheaper than attending a guru's seminar in Outer Pradesh


----------



## AgathaC (12 Mar 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Far cheaper than attending a guru's seminar in Outer Pradesh


 Excellent!!


----------



## TreeTiger (12 Mar 2009)

I use [broken link removed] - you need to remember to click on residential if you're not searching for a business number.


----------

